# Button Buck Burgers



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2016)

*Button Buck Burgers*

Got another pack of Deerburger out of the freezer. This pack was from a small Button Buck that Bear Jr got with his bow last year.

I know I’m making a lot of these lately, but it’s so nice grilling when there’s Beautiful weather out there!!

I threw some Swiss on mine, and some Yellow Mustard & Kelchner’s Horse Radish too.
Had some Curly Fries on the side too.

Boy were these Tasty!!

BTW: My Deerburger is 50% Venison, 25% Beef, and 25% Pork, and a little Worcestershire mixed in when the patties are made.


Bear



Gotta get the flame going at the far end of the Smoking & Grilling & Rocking Porch:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0342.jpg.html




Grass is getting green again—Was a little brown a couple weeks ago:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0343.jpg.html




6 Nice Burgers on the “Q”:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0344.jpg.html




After First Flip:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0347.jpg.html




Swiss melting on the Bear’s first Burger:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0348.jpg.html




Plate ready for transporting to Kitchen:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0349.jpg.html




Close shot of Kelchner’s Horse Radish, a local Horse Radish that’s the best commercial brand we know of:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0354.jpg.html




Horse Radish & Yellow Mustard on the Burger:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0351.jpg.html




Bear’s first Button Buck Burger & Swiss, with Curly Fries on the side:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0353.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (Jul 19, 2016)

That's some mighty fine looking burgers.  Looks great as always

I could go for one about now  Nice Job Bear !!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Gary


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 19, 2016)

Making my stomach growl again! 

POINTS!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks good Bear! This the season to grill burgers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

Those are some good looking burgers Bear!

I really like the combo of meat!

Bet they were tasty!

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2016)

gary s said:


> That's some mighty fine looking burgers.  Looks great as always
> 
> I could go for one about now  Nice Job Bear !!
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


DukeBurger said:


> Making my stomach growl again!
> 
> POINTS!!


Thank You Duke!

And for the Points Too.

Bear


----------



## b-one (Jul 19, 2016)

Tasty looking burgers!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Bear! This the season to grill burgers!


Thank You Case!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Those are some good looking burgers Bear!
> 
> I really like the combo of meat!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !

We tried a lot of different Mix percentages, and this one we've been using for the lest 4 or 5 deer is our Favorite!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2016)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking burgers!


Thank You!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jul 21, 2016)

Bear they look great the mix sounds real good,I use to add ground beef only. I'm hungry now points

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks great.   I really like venison and beef burgers.   Never tried pork with them.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 21, 2016)

Bear they look pretty tasty...nice job Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2016)

tropics said:


> Bear they look great the mix sounds real good,I use to add ground beef only. I'm hungry now points
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Jul 21, 2016)

I usually don't care for deer, but your blend of meats sounds delicious, Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.   I really like venison and beef burgers.   Never tried pork with them.


Thank You Adam!!

You gotta try some like this---You'll love it.

Best formula we ever tried.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Bear they look pretty tasty...nice job


Thank You!!

Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> I usually don't care for deer, but your blend of meats sounds delicious, Bear!


Thank You Idaho!!

If my Deerburger was "ALL Deer", nobody here would ask for it.

This mix and my Venison Dried Beef are the only Deer products I like as much as Straight Beef of the same thing.

And Thank You for the Points.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 31, 2016)

Tasty burgers you had there Bear, I love the lean game burgers.

Points!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Tasty burgers you had there Bear, I love the lean game burgers.
> 
> Points!


Thanks John!

Bear


----------

